# Homemade whey powder?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wasn't sure what section would be best for this thread, since it crosses over into nutrition health and food, but I thought this section would have the best expertise and experience with the process and material itself. Mods are free to relocate if necessary.

I go to the gym on a daily basis, and have been purchasing whey powder to supplement my diet for a while now - it is rather expensive, but is important to weightlifting; trying to hit my required protein intake with conventional meals has become close to impossible with my schedule.

Now that I am trying to get deeper into self-sufficiency, I couldn't help but wonder why I couldn't ust make my own whey powder with the whey left over from making ricotta and mozerella

I was wondering if anyone here has tried to dry out their whey? I read a very simplistic "tutorial" that describes the process:



> simmer the liquid whey until it becomes golden brown in color (I assume it is caramelizing?) and reduces (but doesn't mention by how much), stirring often. pour onto a baking sheet lined with wax paper and allow to cool; break into 1 inch chunks, and allow to dry out for 2-3 weeks; grind into powder.


.

Though tedious, it sounds simple enough. But does it leave out any important details? is temperature criticial for sanitation? Are there particular chemicals that need to be removed during this simmering process? Methods for flavoring it? stabilizing/preserving it?

Any other advice/ideas that might cross your mind?


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

disregard - I have discovered that dried whey is about 75% lactose, and that isolating protein from the why is not DIY friendly


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

Why don't you just drink the whey? You'll probably need to make it palatable by adding honey or something of course.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

By itself, it's pretty sour unless it goes through a more extensive pasteurizing process to concentrate the sugars more (for harder cheeses, etc.). And whey by itself is apparently mostly lactose...only about 60 grams of protein per 10 kg of liquid whey - I have discovered that commercial supplements are isolates that have been extracted using microfiltering.

I've been told it can be used as a milk substitute, but I don't know how well that will go over, since it wont have much fat content left.


----------

